# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  तिलक से सम्बन्धित विशेष निर्देश

## kamalk718

§  विष्णु भक्त के लिए चन्दन, गोरोचन और केसर आदि का तिलक उचित है |
§  शैव भक्त के लिए श्वेत चन्दन, काष्ठ चन्दन, बेल की जड़ को घिसकर लगाना उचित है |
§  काली के रक्त, रक्तचंदन, रोली, रक्तिम गुंजा आदि तामसी भाव वाला चन्दन उपयुक्त है |
§  रुद्र के लिए श्वेत चन्दन. सिन्दूर चन्दन एवं उस भाव की सामग्री, जिसमें रुद्र को सिद्ध करना चाहते हैं, आवश्यक है |
§  सभी तामसिक देवी-देवता के लिए एक चन्दन, सिन्दूर रक्त, काजल आदि का तिलक किया जाता है |
§  सभी सात्विक देवी-देवता हेतु चन्दन, श्वेत चन्दन के साथ उन वानस्पतिक पौधों की जड़ो, फलों एवं फूलों को घिसकर मिलकर तिलक किया जाता है, जो उक्त प्रकार की तरंग से प्रभावित होते हैं |
§  तांत्रिक अभिचार में तिलक 21 से 108 स्थानों पर लगया जाता है, जिसका चुनाव अभिचार के उद्देश्य के अनुरूप किया जाता, अर्थात् मारण के लिए कुछ और वशीकरण के लिए कुछ और, जबकि देवता एक ही होते हैं |
§  सिन्दूर, केसर व गोरोचन को आंवले के रस में पीसकर तिलक करने से लक्ष्मी प्रसन्न होती है |
§  सहदेई के रस में तुलसी का बीज घोटकर रविवार के दिन तिलक करने से सूर्य की कृपा प्राप्त होती है |
§  मैनसिल एवं कपूर मिलाकर केले के रस में घोटकर तिलक करने से त्राटक प्रभावकारी होता है |
§  हरताल, असगन्ध तथा गोरोचन को केले के रस में पीसकर तिलक करने से आज्ञाचक्र प्रभावित होता है |
§  काकड़सिंगी, सफेद चन्दन, बच तथा कुट- इनको साथ मिलाकर तिलक करने से गणेशजी प्रसन्न होते हैं |
§  उस आदमी को देखकर, मनुष्य तथा पशु-पक्षी प्रजा आदि सभी मोहित हो जाते हैं, पान की जड़ का तिलक भी मोहनकारक है |
§  सिन्दूर तथा बच मिलाकर पान के रस में पीसकर मोहन मंत्र द्वारा अभिमन्त्रित कर तिलक करने से दुर्गाजी प्रसन्न होती हैं |
§  चिरचिटा, भृंगराज, लाजवंती तथा सहदेई आदि सबको पीसकर मोहन मंत्र से अभिमन्त्रिक कर तिलक करने से लक्ष्मीजी प्रसन्न होती हैं |
§  सफेद दूर्वा तथा हरताल एक साथ पीसकर मोहन मंत्र से अभिमन्त्रिक करके तिलक करने से भी लक्ष्मीजी प्रसन्न होती हैं |
§  बेलपत्र को अच्छी तरह छाया में सुखाकर कपिला गौ के दूध में पीसकर गोली बनायें और उसे मोहन मंत्र से अभिमन्त्रिक कर तिलक करें, तो शिवजी प्रसन्न होते हैं |
§  भांग के बीज एवं घिक्वार की जड़ को एक साथ पीसकर वशीकरण मंत्र से अभिमन्त्रित करके तिलक करने से रुद्र की कृपा प्राप्त होती है |
§  गोरोचन, वंशलोचन, मछली का पित्त, केसर, चन्दन तथा काक जंघा की जड़ को समभाग लेकर कुमारी कन्या द्वारा बावड़ी के जल से पिसवाकर वशीकरण मंत्र से अभिमंत्रित कर तिलक लगाने से लक्ष्मीजी प्रसन्न होती हैं |
§  चन्दन, कुमकुम, गोरोचन एवं कपूर को गौ के दुग्ध में पीसकर अभिमन्त्रित कर इसका तिलक करने से आज्ञाचक्र सबल होता है |

----------

